
Ask HN: Get any useful results from ubiome? - ipunchghosts
I&#x27;ve spent hundreds of dollars on ubiome kits over the last 18 months only to have vary conflicting results.  For example, large differences when sampling the same piece of stool.
======
JPLeRouzic
I do not know ubiome, but "Our lab uses cutting-edge DNA sequencing to
identify your bacteria" seems to me a bit optimistic. Sequencing DNA on an
beforehand unknow species, to identify it, is difficult. There are large
variations in DNA in bacterias that are of the same species but that are a
meter apart from each other. What is meant exactly by sequencing DNA? DNA is
long, probably they are using bioinformatics on very (non coding) specific
sequences, not on whole DNA. What DNA are they sequencing? Most probably not
from the cell DNA but DNA from the mitochondria which is much simpler (but
equally variable). What are they sequencing? Are they sure and why, they are
not polluted by anything in the intestinal tract?

